# Am I The Only Teenager (On This Board) With Thyroid Nodules?



## Brittanerd (Dec 13, 2012)

Mine were found at 16-17, and normal blood-work... you? Just feel so young and alone. :-(

Feel like...
It has no other option, but to be cancer.

Curious about my nodules? Check out my other post.
I'd love to talk to someone "like me."


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Brittanerd...perhaps you can do a google or yahoo search to find a thyroid disorders support group in your area. That might go a long way toward helping you feel like you're not alone.


----------

